# Anyone Know How to Turn Off Warnings in Photoshop?



## astrostu (May 2, 2008)

There are two warnings that I would really like to disable.  One is the pop-up warning that says the clipboard contains too much information to export.  This is a real pain in the butt because I may copy something, paste it, then switch to a different program to do something else and I get forced back into Photoshop against my will so that it can tell me the clipboard is too big to export.

The second is the warning about copying and printing banknotes.  I'm a coin and currency collector.  I have high-resolution scans of some of my better notes, but whenever I scan open them, try to copy, and then to paste, I get warnings each step of the way explaining that PS can't print them and I can click "Okay" or "More Information" which takes me to a site describing that it's illegal.  Duh.

So, anyone know of ways I can disable these?


----------



## K8-90 (May 2, 2008)

Sorry, I personally don't know how to help you... But I didn't know Photoshop could recognize money?! Cool...


----------



## astrostu (May 2, 2008)

K8-90 said:


> Sorry, I personally don't know how to help you... But I didn't know Photoshop could recognize money?! Cool...



Yep, at least the current $5, $10, $20, and $50, along with the new $100 to be released later this year.  Check out Wikipedia's page on EURion Constellations.  It's actually incredibly simple but incredibly neat technology.


----------



## Jaymz77 (May 2, 2008)

I am not sure if this helps but.. http://www.peachpit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=412927 ...


----------



## astrostu (May 2, 2008)

Jaymz77 said:


> I am not sure if this helps but.. http://www.peachpit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=412927 ...



Thanks for the link, but it only addressed the first one (and one that I forgot about, the warning about PostScript printers) ... and for both of those, it said there's no way to turn them off.


----------

